# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشکلات من با کندخوانی

## nazanin0_0

سلام راستش اینقد این مشکلم بزرگ شده و روز به روز هم داره بیشتر میشه که گفتم تاپیک جدا بزنم شاید تونستم از این بدبختی نجات پیدا کنم 
من پشت کنکوری تجربیم راستش هر چی تلاش میکنم انگار هیچ کاری نکردم خیلی خسته شدم هر چی بیشتر تلاش میکنم بیشتر پسرفت میکنم تا پیشرفت همش برمیگرده به کندخوانی دقیقادارم راه سال قبلمو میرم و با تمام وجود حس میکنم تو مسیر اشتباهی هستم هر راهی میرم جواب نمیده ساعت مطالعم ده تا یازده ساعته ولی به اندازه سه ساعتم جلو نمیرم در حدی ک برای ی گفتار زیست باید 6 ساعت وقت بزارم مگه میشه؟
خودمم نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم ایندفه ساعت مطالعه رو بالا بردم مشاور گرفتم گفتم شاید برنامه ریزیم مشکل داره اما 200 تا کاهش تراز داشتم اصلا به برنامه مشاور نمیرسم همش جا میمونم دیگ از اونم خجالت میکشم اصلن وقت نمیکنم تست بزنم همش در حال درسنامه خوندن و فیلم دیدن کم کم مثل پارسال دارم کم میارم وقتی میبینم هر چی میخونم هیچی پیش نمیره از هر ازمون کلی مباحثش میمونه اونایی هم ک خوندم مسلط نیستم واقعا نمیدونم خودمم چیکار کنم موقع تست زدن انگار به اجبار دارم تست میزنم مخصوصا تستای زیست خیلی اذیتم میکنه سر جلسه ازمونا اصلا طاقت ندارم کل تایمو رو صندلی بشینم ازمون بدم تند تند خستم میشه تخصصی ها رو ب زور جواب میدم باید چیکار کنم لطفا راهکار بدین با این روند دیگ امیدی برام نمیمونه برای ادامه دادن :Yahoo (62):

----------


## Hasann

> سلام راستش اینقد این مشکلم بزرگ شده و روز به روز هم داره بیشتر میشه که گفتم تاپیک جدا بزنم شاید تونستم از این بدبختی نجات پیدا کنم 
> من پشت کنکوری تجربیم راستش هر چی تلاش میکنم انگار هیچ کاری نکردم خیلی خسته شدم هر چی بیشتر تلاش میکنم بیشتر پسرفت میکنم تا پیشرفت همش برمیگرده به کندخوانی دقیقادارم راه سال قبلمو میرم و با تمام وجود حس میکنم تو مسیر اشتباهی هستم هر راهی میرم جواب نمیده ساعت مطالعم ده تا یازده ساعته ولی به اندازه سه ساعتم جلو نمیرم در حدی ک برای ی گفتار زیست باید 6 ساعت وقت بزارم مگه میشه؟
> خودمم نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم ایندفه ساعت مطالعه رو بالا بردم مشاور گرفتم گفتم شاید برنامه ریزیم مشکل داره اما 200 تا کاهش تراز داشتم اصلا به برنامه مشاور نمیرسم همش جا میمونم دیگ از اونم خجالت میکشم اصلن وقت نمیکنم تست بزنم همش در حال درسنامه خوندن و فیلم دیدن کم کم مثل پارسال دارم کم میارم وقتی میبینم هر چی میخونم هیچی پیش نمیره از هر ازمون کلی مباحثش میمونه اونایی هم ک خوندم مسلط نیستم واقعا نمیدونم خودمم چیکار کنم موقع تست زدن انگار به اجبار دارم تست میزنم مخصوصا تستای زیست خیلی اذیتم میکنه سر جلسه ازمونا اصلا طاقت ندارم کل تایمو رو صندلی بشینم ازمون بدم تند تند خستم میشه تخصصی ها رو ب زور جواب میدم باید چیکار کنم لطفا راهکار بدین با این روند دیگ امیدی برام نمیمونه برای ادامه دادن


وقت درس خوندن حواست پرت میشه ؟یا همش ی جمله رو چند بار میخونی ؟محدوده زمانی میزاری برای خودت مثلا از ساعت ۸ تا ۱۰ میخوام زیست بخونم این حجم رو تموم کنم و اصلا از صندلیت پانشی 
منم قبلا وقتی میخوندم ی مبحث کو چیک خیلی زمان می برد بعد متوجه شدم ک هعی از اتاقم میرم بیرون یا همش تو هپروتم 
میگی برای ی گفتار زیست ۶ ساعت وقت میزاری واقعا چند ساعتشو خوندی؟
پیشنهادم برات اینه ک بودجه ای ک می خوای بخونی رو تو ی تایم مشخص کنی من خودم تو دوساعت بزور ۱۸ تا تست ریاضی میزدم علتشم این بود ک هعی لفتش میدادم هعی تک ب تک تست میزدم یا سر ی تست کلی تایم میزاشتم اما وقتی مشخص میکنم میگم می خوام تو ۱.۵ساعت ۴۰ تا تست بزنم تمرکزم خیلی میره بالا و میرسم تموم کنم

----------


## Hasann

راجع ب ازمونا هم منم دو بار اول سرم ب شدت درد میکرد و دلم میخواست تمومش کنم اما از ازمون سوم ب بعد دلم میخواست بیشتر بشینم تا بیشتر بتونم بزنم شاید باید بازه های درس خوندنتو بیشتر کنی

----------


## nazanin0_0

> وقت درس خوندن حواست پرت میشه ؟یا همش ی جمله رو چند بار میخونی ؟محدوده زمانی میزاری برای خودت مثلا از ساعت ۸ تا ۱۰ میخوام زیست بخونم این حجم رو تموم کنم و اصلا از صندلیت پانشی 
> منم قبلا وقتی میخوندم ی مبحث کو چیک خیلی زمان می برد بعد متوجه شدم ک هعی از اتاقم میرم بیرون یا همش تو هپروتم 
> میگی برای ی گفتار زیست ۶ ساعت وقت میزاری واقعا چند ساعتشو خوندی؟
> پیشنهادم برات اینه ک بودجه ای ک می خوای بخونی رو تو ی تایم مشخص کنی من خودم تو دوساعت بزور ۱۸ تا تست ریاضی میزدم علتشم این بود ک هعی لفتش میدادم هعی تک ب تک تست میزدم یا سر ی تست کلی تایم میزاشتم اما وقتی مشخص میکنم میگم می خوام تو ۱.۵ساعت ۴۰ تا تست بزنم تمرکزم خیلی میره بالا و میرسم تموم کنم


بله خیلی حواسم پرت میشه اصلا تایم مطالعم مفید نیست بلند نمیشم وقتی دارم میخونم ولی عملا بیشتر تایمم تلف میشه مشاورم دقیقاتعداد تست رو هم برام مشخص میکنه و برنامش حجمی زمانی ولی باز نمیرسم کلن موقع درس خوندن همش تو افکار خودم غرقم همش نشخوار فکری دارم اونم چیزای الکی و کم ارزش ذهنمو درگیر میکنن و اینکه دقیقا از ی تست بخوام برم تست بعدی خیلی طول میکشه و خیلی خسته میشم

----------


## Hasann

> بله خیلی حواسم پرت میشه اصلا تایم مطالعم مفید نیست بلند نمیشم وقتی دارم میخونم ولی عملا بیشتر تایمم تلف میشه مشاورم دقیقاتعداد تست رو هم برام مشخص میکنه و برنامش حجمی زمانی ولی باز نمیرسم کلن موقع درس خوندن همش تو افکار خودم غرقم همش نشخوار فکری دارم اونم چیزای الکی و کم ارزش ذهنمو درگیر میکنن و اینکه دقیقا از ی تست بخوام برم تست بعدی خیلی طول میکشه و خیلی خسته میشم


خب ی زمان اختصاص بده ب فکر کردن ب اون چیزی ک ذهنتو درگیر میکنه ی بار ک برای ازمون خوب خونده بودم اما ترازم کم شد وقتی درس میخوندم برا ازمون بعدی هعی یاد ترازم میفتادم اودم ب خودم گفتم بزار من تاساعت ۲ مثلا این مبحثو تمکم کنم بعد نیم ساعت واسه ترازم غصه میخورم 
چیز مهمی ک هست اینه ک نباید درس خوندنتو متوقف کنی  شده ۲ ساعت ۳ ساعتم ک شده بخونی

----------


## nazanin0_0

> خب ی زمان اختصاص بده ب فکر کردن ب اون چیزی ک ذهنتو درگیر میکنه ی بار ک برای ازمون خوب خونده بودم اما ترازم کم شد وقتی درس میخوندم برا ازمون بعدی هعی یاد ترازم میفتادم اودم ب خودم گفتم بزار من تاساعت ۲ مثلا این مبحثو تمکم کنم بعد نیم ساعت واسه ترازم غصه میخورم 
> چیز مهمی ک هست اینه ک نباید درس خوندنتو متوقف کنی  شده ۲ ساعت ۳ ساعتم ک شده بخونی


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام راستش اینقد این مشکلم بزرگ شده و روز به روز هم داره بیشتر میشه که گفتم تاپیک جدا بزنم شاید تونستم از این بدبختی نجات پیدا کنم 
> من پشت کنکوری تجربیم راستش هر چی تلاش میکنم انگار هیچ کاری نکردم خیلی خسته شدم هر چی بیشتر تلاش میکنم بیشتر پسرفت میکنم تا پیشرفت همش برمیگرده به کندخوانی دقیقادارم راه سال قبلمو میرم و با تمام وجود حس میکنم تو مسیر اشتباهی هستم هر راهی میرم جواب نمیده ساعت مطالعم ده تا یازده ساعته ولی به اندازه سه ساعتم جلو نمیرم در حدی ک برای ی گفتار زیست باید 6 ساعت وقت بزارم مگه میشه؟
> خودمم نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم ایندفه ساعت مطالعه رو بالا بردم مشاور گرفتم گفتم شاید برنامه ریزیم مشکل داره اما 200 تا کاهش تراز داشتم اصلا به برنامه مشاور نمیرسم همش جا میمونم دیگ از اونم خجالت میکشم اصلن وقت نمیکنم تست بزنم همش در حال درسنامه خوندن و فیلم دیدن کم کم مثل پارسال دارم کم میارم وقتی میبینم هر چی میخونم هیچی پیش نمیره از هر ازمون کلی مباحثش میمونه اونایی هم ک خوندم مسلط نیستم واقعا نمیدونم خودمم چیکار کنم موقع تست زدن انگار به اجبار دارم تست میزنم مخصوصا تستای زیست خیلی اذیتم میکنه سر جلسه ازمونا اصلا طاقت ندارم کل تایمو رو صندلی بشینم ازمون بدم تند تند خستم میشه تخصصی ها رو ب زور جواب میدم باید چیکار کنم لطفا راهکار بدین با این روند دیگ امیدی برام نمیمونه برای ادامه دادن


ببین باید حجمی زمانی بخونی بدین صورت که یه حجم مشخص از درسها رو تو تایم معینی مطالعه کنی و اگه تایم تموم شد دیگه ادامه ندی و مطابق برنامه ریزی بری مبحث بعدی 
اگر حواست پرت میشه یا فکرت مشغول میشه روی برگه بنویس هرچی که هست و بعد از درست بهش فکر کن 
اگر مطالعه درسنامه زیاد وقت میبره با تست درس بخون و تست بزن و نکاتشو از رو درسنامه بخون اینجوری ذهنت متمرکزتر و جست جو گر میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hans_Landa

> سلام راستش اینقد این مشکلم بزرگ شده و روز به روز هم داره بیشتر میشه که گفتم تاپیک جدا بزنم شاید تونستم از این بدبختی نجات پیدا کنم 
> من پشت کنکوری تجربیم راستش هر چی تلاش میکنم انگار هیچ کاری نکردم خیلی خسته شدم هر چی بیشتر تلاش میکنم بیشتر پسرفت میکنم تا پیشرفت همش برمیگرده به کندخوانی دقیقادارم راه سال قبلمو میرم و با تمام وجود حس میکنم تو مسیر اشتباهی هستم هر راهی میرم جواب نمیده ساعت مطالعم ده تا یازده ساعته ولی به اندازه سه ساعتم جلو نمیرم در حدی ک برای ی گفتار زیست باید 6 ساعت وقت بزارم مگه میشه؟
> خودمم نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم ایندفه ساعت مطالعه رو بالا بردم مشاور گرفتم گفتم شاید برنامه ریزیم مشکل داره اما 200 تا کاهش تراز داشتم اصلا به برنامه مشاور نمیرسم همش جا میمونم دیگ از اونم خجالت میکشم اصلن وقت نمیکنم تست بزنم همش در حال درسنامه خوندن و فیلم دیدن کم کم مثل پارسال دارم کم میارم وقتی میبینم هر چی میخونم هیچی پیش نمیره از هر ازمون کلی مباحثش میمونه اونایی هم ک خوندم مسلط نیستم واقعا نمیدونم خودمم چیکار کنم موقع تست زدن انگار به اجبار دارم تست میزنم مخصوصا تستای زیست خیلی اذیتم میکنه سر جلسه ازمونا اصلا طاقت ندارم کل تایمو رو صندلی بشینم ازمون بدم تند تند خستم میشه تخصصی ها رو ب زور جواب میدم باید چیکار کنم لطفا راهکار بدین با این روند دیگ امیدی برام نمیمونه برای ادامه دادن


*یکی از کارایی که من برای بالا بردن تمرکز هنگام مطالعه میکنم. اینه که محیط رو عوض می کنم. شاید اگه بری تو یه کتابخونه که همه در حال مطالعه هستن بهت کمک بکنه. شاید مطالعه گروهی و کنار یکی از دوستانت بهت کمک بکنه. اینا مواردیه که شخصا به من کمک کرده.
یه کار دیگه که میتونی بکنی اینه که به جای فشار آوردن بیشتر یه روز له خودت استراحت بدی و بری بیرون یکم وقت گذرونی کنی. شاید ذهنت رو آروم کنه...*

----------

